# Glamour Queen (GQHavanese)?



## Jeffo (Jul 10, 2009)

I welcome any feedback on Glamour Queen Havanese (http://gqhavanese.com/default.aspx). Many thanks!

(Sorry for cross-posting - I think I might have put this in the wrong forum initially)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Your original thread http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=272559&posted=1#post272559 has some replies so you can continue posting there, which will make things a bit easier.


----------

